# Eligible?



## Guest (Jul 3, 2005)

Hello.

My name is Tim and have been seriously considering a career in law enforcement. I am currently taking classes in school to get a degree in Criminal Justice and am preparing to sign up for Police Academy.

One concern comes to mind regaridng my past and I'm hoping it doesn't come back to haunt me. Bear in mind I've never been arrested before. When I was a teenager I fell into a bad crowd and made some bad decisions including taking Acid on 2 occasions along with experimental marijuana use (tried it on maybe 2 -3 occasions). Would this bar me from employment as a police officer? I regret alot of the choices I made then - I am currently 29, married with three kids. I would love to pursue a career in law enforcement and am hoping my sins from the past don't end up crippling my ability to join now.


Any advice or information you can offer would be appreciated greatly.


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

I wouldn't sweat it bro. Just the fact that you are honest about it says something about your character, most police administrators would respect that.

Most of us who are allready "on the job" have done questionable things when we were young and it hasn't stopped us from getting jobs. If you had said that you smoked weed three times a week for the past ten years and used acid once a month during the same time period, then I could see where there would be some concern.

Best of luck pursing a job.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Holy hell, 3 kids at 29...I can see why you want to go into law enforcement!

Just be honest and you'll be fine. Some departments have different standards then others. But for the most part the time between when you did these things and now is long enough that it won't matter. Now, if you did acid last week, you'd have no hope. 

You'll be fine.


----------



## TheSnake (Sep 16, 2004)

Where are you going to sign up for police academy???


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks for the comments.

Ideally I want to join somewhere around Pinellas County, Florida. (Clearwater/St.Petersburg)


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

from what i gather expiramentation is not a big deal. as long as there is a good amount of time inbetween your crazy hell raising days and now. Although LSD can be an immediatte disqualifier in some places. I applied for the Orlando PD and I remember it was. 

where can i sign up for the police academy? did i miss a meeting or did I not get the memo?


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Tim.......check out www.policestandards.org. They do all the interviews, tests, etc. for PDs in that area. Plus the site is full of information you need to get into an academy. Check it out and good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2005)

Mitpo62";p="68277 said:


> Tim.......check out www.policestandards.org. They do all the interviews, tests, etc. for PDs in that area. Plus the site is full of information you need to get into an academy. Check it out and good luck.


Awesome - thanks.


----------

